# Hello from Rocky View County, AB



## LaurieF (May 11, 2021)

(near Calgary).

Retired Chem Eng here.  Have dabbled in metal working for about 20 years now with not much stuff (drill press, abrasive cut-off saw, side grinder and stick welder only).  From scrap steel have made a couple of trailers, a 10' wind turbine and numerous smaller projects.

Originally obtained my scrap steel from an outfit named Short Iron (located in Calgary) - mostly angle and flats in mainly 3/16 to 1/4 thickness.  I found them to be a very good source, was disappointed to see them go, and have not yet found a similarly good source of scrap steel product.  They had a pretty good selection and IIRC sold on the basis of 25 cents per pound - quite the bargain compared to MSM.

Looking forward to perusing the forum esp for info regarding welding and lathes.

Laurie


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 11, 2021)

I'm more into welding and fabrication as well. Sources of scrap steel are definitely harder to find. Places like the old Calgary Metals Yard have shut down, and those that still exist won't let you wander the yard anymore. The last yard I was allowed to poke around in required PPE and your truck had to have an amber beacon on it. Check out the Sourcing Metal Stock sub-forum on this site for some ideas. There are a few people onboard who are Yodas at finding useful scrap, so keep an eye out for those posts as well. I've always got lots of smaller offcuts I give away; I'll go back to this practice in a few more months assuming COVID starts receding.

Welcome aboard from Calgary.


----------



## Hruul (May 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## YYCHM (May 11, 2021)

Welcome from NE Calgary.


----------



## David_R8 (May 11, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## DPittman (May 11, 2021)

Nice to have you here, welcome.


----------



## Dusty (May 11, 2021)

Welcome from Saskatchewan, enjoy your time spent here!


----------



## LaurieF (May 11, 2021)

Thanks all for your kind welcome.

I too visited Calgary Metal on occasion and poked around in their yard.  Never found a whole lot in useful scrap however and wound up buying new angle from them once or twice after Short Iron went out of business.

I would be interested in the cut-offs as well, when the Covid goes away.  There is something very satisfying about making a useful product out of scrap metal!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 11, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 11, 2021)

Greeting from another rockyview county resident (east side)

The key to scrap metal is to say no to nothing, stockpile and trade!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (May 11, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> The key to scrap metal is to say no to nothing, stockpile and trade!



Yup and a sawzall and zip disk on the angle grinder


----------



## Tom O (May 11, 2021)

I just made a mandrel for the new diamond grit now it has constant engagement.


----------



## Crosche (May 12, 2021)

Welcome to the group from NW Calgary!

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Beez12 (May 21, 2021)

Welcome!


----------

